# Come on Engluunnd!!



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

do you have any more to say????

whats your beef then? :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Excellent result. Big up the lads.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Unfortunately England is still very much a one man team, in terms of scoring, any injury to JW and yer fecked. England would have not left the group stages without a fit JW.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Better than being a no man team :wink:

Brilliant stuff.

Come on Argentina!!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Better than being a no man team :wink:
> 
> Brilliant stuff.
> 
> Come on Argentina!!!


That's a big negative? Scared of South Africa?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Unfortunately England is still very much a one man team, in terms of scoring, any injury to JW and yer fecked. England would have not left the group stages without a fit JW.


Understand, and agree with your sentiment but you have come across a little bah humbug. Looking at the evidence, you do have a point...should make for an interesting final against South Africa (my guess for tonight). I wonder if England will raise their game in the final, compared with the rather humiliating defeat against South Africa in the group stages. Should make for an interesting contest, and a final that no one predicted at the beginning of the tournament!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> Unfortunately England is still very much a one man team, in terms of scoring, any injury to JW and yer fecked. England would have not left the group stages without a fit JW.


What a load of blinkered shite. Our forwards are what won us the game against Australia, and it was our backs who won us the game last night. Part of the job of the Fly-half is to kick points, however he cannot kick points unless the team get him into that position in the first place.

We are showing grit, determination and a team spirit that have got us through the last two games. It is by no means a one man team!

Sackey, Robinson, Wilkinson and Lewsey were pioneering last night, getting stuck in when it mattered and making tackles against the likes of Chabal that were just astonishing! Our forwards were solid however not quite as solid as the Aus game I will agree, but they still did the job very well and they stopped that last minute french attack. The only player on the pitch for England who had a bit of a bad game for me was Catt.

Last nights win (and the Australian game) was a 100% team win and is why we are in the final. How we wil get on in the final is anybody's guess, but the spirit in the team to rid the memory of that 0-36 drubbing convinces me we will go out fighting and if we show the same grit and spirit as the Aus & France games, we will win.

It's not often I can say I am proud to be English when it comes to sport (especially with those idiot clowns we call a football team), but I am beaming this morning with pride at last nights performance.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> do you have any more to say????
> 
> whats your beef then? :?


No beef :lol: just wishing the team well and lets hope we beat the french, hence the guillotine reference, history not your strong point I take it?? :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ill second that kmpowell. Bit of jealously from Scottish quarters :wink:

Come on the boys


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I have to say kmpowell is correct in that you have showed a lot of spirit to get to the finals - especially after that humiliation and a few iffy performances in the earlier rounds. However, if you look at England's record since the last world cup, when JW doesn't play, nor does the team. I can't remember many glorious victories in the past four years without your talisman, not even against Scotland!!

Good luck next weekend, if your team spirit alone wins the day I will be the first to applaud your team, however I think you will need team spririt, JW kicking effectively and a touch of fortune. If South Africa get lost on the way to the stadium, that might help too :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately England is still very much a one man team, in terms of scoring, any injury to JW and yer fecked. England would have not left the group stages without a fit JW.
> ...


Ok - heavily reliant on his presence within the team, where scoring opportunites are created, to make those scores!

BTW this is not a jealously thing - unfortunately am not one of those narrow mind twats that seem to be referred to all too regualarly - just like the narrow mind approach that all Scots want to see England fail.

You'll find in a number of my posts where this subject arises that I see the UK as being such - a United Kingdom - yes we all have national identity (unfortunately mostly through that stupid religion football) but I like to see our HOME teams progress and do well!!










:wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> Ok - heavily reliant on his presence within the team, where scoring opportunites are created, to make those scores!


... and who creates the scoring opportunities?

The team, that's who. I really fail to see any sort of argument here saint (and no I'm not just being my usual antagonistic self) - it's the same with pretty much any team sport, the team move the instrument (whether it be a ball or a puck or whatever) to the person who scores the points.

When a game of rugby is played between two evenly matched teams, the game is dominated by penalty points from the pack driving - it just so happens our penalty points scorer is JW. If a game is played against inferior opposition more trys are scored and JW dosn't play so much of a part becasue the ball is spread wide to the wings and Robinson.

Perhaps playing for penalty point scoring positions have made the game stale, but until the rules are changed so that temas are forced to run a penalty instead of kick, that is how the game will be played.

Every team has a key points scorer or player, and it just so happens ours is JW when a team we are playing is so evenly matched.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok, yes the team as a whole have to create scoring chances however as has been noted a number of times during RWC that England suffer from slow ball with little movement - yes object of game is to win & score points etc - but without such a prolific kicker England would generally be low scoring - there seems to be little options available without JW. England have struggled in many cases to get the ball moving and moving fast which limits attacking options.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> there seems to be little options available without JW. England have struggled in many cases to get the ball moving and moving fast which limits attacking options.


Rubbish.

Jason Robinson - Running at france trying to create chances all night. Also not afraid to make crucial tackles.
Josh Lewsey - Just like Robinson he was running at France all night.
Paul Sackey - Outstanding against Australia (my man of the match!) and last night he had incredible and confident hands catching the ball from the high kick, and showed no fear at running at the French forwards trying to create chances
The front row - Strong supportive scrums giving good delivery to Gomarsall (who I must admit wasn't outstanding)
The second row - Brilliant powerful rolling mauls which were defensivly sound allow the ball to b fed to Robinson and Sackey to run at France.

Chances for both teams were few and far between because both teams were so evenly matched. However, it was a team game and the combination of all team areas gave England the win, not just JW.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> Ok, yes the team as a whole have to create scoring chances however as has been noted a number of times during RWC that England suffer from slow ball with little movement - yes object of game is to win & score points etc - *but without such a prolific kicker England *would generally be low scoring - there seems to be little options available without JW. England have struggled in many cases to get the ball moving and moving fast which limits attacking options.


JWs success rate is just 60% in this tournament. Hardly prolific. England's opportunities to make points have come from all quarters.

It's a team effort. They have would up very slowly, having had their one bad game against the boks early on, learned and moved on. Each time it has really counted, the whole squad have dug deep and played with conviction. I would expect no less againt the boks next week.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So what people are trying to say is that without somebody from Newcastle in the team England are s***e


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Wel my Â£10 now Â£250 and all on the final 

I hope S Africa win tonight to be honest, that we if we beat them we can say we're true champs after the humiliating defeat against them in the early stages.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jonah said:


> Wel my Â£10 now Â£250 and all on the final
> 
> I hope S Africa win tonight to be honest, that we if we beat them we can say we're true champs after the humiliating defeat against them in the early stages.


Agreed - it will be a heck of a turn around after the early rounds. At this point I will have to confess to being half South African...So there is absolutely no way I can possibly support England next weekend. Kom julle Bokke!!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Nothing I saw tonight would worry me if I was English. Should make for a fantastic final next weekend!


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

saint said:


> Unfortunately England is still very much a one man team, in terms of scoring, any injury to JW and yer fecked. England would have not left the group stages without a fit JW.


One more than Scotland then :wink:

Come on lads!!! 
We CAN win this!!!! (proved that once already (which is one more time than Scotland (sorry)  ))


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

is it rude to say stfu? Because what will I be doing next weekend?

Friday - enjoying a few pints and good chat with JC
Saturday - England v RSA - hopefully the home team will win. More beers and banterl.
Sunday - a hopefully thrilling climax to the GP season!

Up the Scots :roll:


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Not gonna be enjoying Scotland in the rugby?? Oh sorry I forgot :lol:

Or maybe see that well known Scot, oh sorry I mean Englishman, win the world GP championship, maybe Coulthard next year eh!? :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Anyone for some French sour grapes?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/rugby_union/7045336.stm


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

He's ok - he's off to a new job anyway! o-o


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I have to say Kev, I'm with Saint on this one.

First few games, and no Jonny. Iffy performances.

Last few games with Jonny. Great performances.

Bizarrely, his own performance in the games in questions has been ropey (by his own standards), but yet the team plays better when he plays.

A bit like Newcastle pre Owen's injury. Whenever he played they won a massive amount of their matches, yet when he didn't they lost most.

He made a difference without always being the point scorer. :?


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

saint said:


> Unfortunately England is still very much a one man team, in terms of scoring, any injury to JW and yer fecked. England would have not left the group stages without a fit JW.


Can I watch when you tell them there are no other Men in the team - I'd love to see a good thrashing...

J


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> I have to say Kev, I'm with Saint on this one.
> 
> First few games, and no Jonny. Iffy performances.
> 
> ...


Yep JW, mercurial player. Just how he carries those forwards whilst also carrying JLews and JRobs on his back, is baffling everyone. His invisible yet magnetic influence on the Lewsey try did not fool you.

but I am inclined to believe this guy:

_"We took on the lessons very quickly. We've played a lot smarter since then," said number eight Dallaglio.

"Early on we were staring down the barrel. We've had virtually a knockout match every game we've played from the pool stages through to the semi-finals. It's all about the next game for us. "

"Most matches are won and lost in the last 20 minutes, and it is about being competitive in the last 20 minutes.

"Against France with 10 minutes to go, it was 9-8 (to France). They were content to sit back and defend, and we were the only team that wanted to go on and win it."_


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't think it really matters, a win is a win, a loss is a loss. I think really it's a bit of an impossiblity for one man to win a rugby match against a team of 15, in reality it just can't happen. Yes Jonny is the strongest aspect of the team (as in all teams (apart from Scotland :lol: )) there's, always one player who excells but it's just not accurate to say that one player wins or loses the game, it ALWAYS has to be a team effort. The backs will play as crucial role as wingers etc etc.


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't think it really matters, a win is a win, a loss is a loss. I think really it's a bit of an impossiblity for one man to win a rugby match against a team of 15, in reality it just can't happen. Yes Jonny is the strongest aspect of the team (as in all teams (apart from Scotland :lol: )) there's, always one player who excells but it's just not accurate to say that one player wins or loses the game, it ALWAYS has to be a team effort. The backs and props will play as crucial role as wingers etc etc.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

You are starting to live up to your name smartarsekid


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

We aim to please. :wink: I know no Scot's are ever gonna speak to me again. It's all in jest though, honest. :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I'm sure a few would like a word :wink: All taken in jest honest :wink: we are quite used to it, although I think we may be turning the corner


----------



## d246 (Jul 12, 2006)

The celtic contingent within the Lions has always punched above its weight and in a lot of cases shown England the way. Would like England to win on Sat, but hope for an interesting game above all else.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Friday - enjoying a few pints and good chat with JC


 Darned post strike - the invite has not been delivered yet!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Friday - enjoying a few pints and good chat with JC
> ...


Oops - meant the next Friday Saint - I'll still be here this Friday (Paphos) - it's the 26th - we can toast the World Champ - if he is not Spanish!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure you're not a ploitician Gary? You have an uncanny knack of taking a statement and looking like you're refuting it, without actually taking any note of what was said.

I certainly didn't say that it's a one man team. I didn't say that JW scored all the points, nor did I say that he was directly involved in the stellar forward performance.

Merely that the team seems to play better when he plays.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Tis a bit of a shame, as i'm now going to have to set 80mins aside during a no doubt rather messy Amsterdam Stag Weekend to watch the final.

Any ideas of a decent Sports Bar (preferably complete with cute naked ladies) in Amsterdam Centrum where 20 pi$$ed up Brits could watch the rugby :lol: ??


----------

